# Yosemite?



## NewToMorels (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi everyone - I'm new to this Forum, thank you for having me. Three generations of my family have spent significant time in Yosemite, and only once has anyone found morels (my grandfather). I would love to locate some! We go to Tuolumne Meadows area for two weeks in the summer. That may be early for them at that elevation (10,000), but if anyone has any tips you'd be willing to share, I would greatly appreciate it. I have a friend who found some in the fall up there. We also spend a lot of time throughout the year in the southern part of the park (Wawona), which is at 4,000 feet. I saw Adam's post about his amazing find in that area. Am wondering if anyone has any tips for the Wawona area specifically. Also, there is a LOT of burn between Oakhurst and the Yosemite park entrance. Thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the group! You may be a little late for this Morel season (though I'm not familiar with 10,000 ft. elevations), but there's still Boletes out there (except in my area, Redding, CA; it's 110F here). Good Luck and Happy Shroomin'.....


----------

